# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Kıbrısın İngilizlerin Eline Geçmesi

## veli

1878'de Osmanlı-Rus savaşını fırsat bilen İngiltere, "Ruslara karşı yardım" vaadi ile, Kıbrıs'ı yılda 92000 altına kiralamayı başarmıştı. İngiltere, Doğu Anadolu'daki Kars, Ardahan ve Batuma giren Rus ordularının geri püskürtülmesinde yardımcı olacak vaadi ile, Kıbrıs'ı kiralamıştır ama bu kiralama geçici idi. Tehlike geçtikten sonra ada yeniden geri verilecekti. Yani Kıbrıs İmparatorluğun bir parçasıydı. Padişah kira anlaşmasına (Ayestafanos-Yeşilköy) imza atmadan önce (Hukuku Şahaname asla halel gelmemek üzere muahadenameyi tasdik ederim) notunu düşmüş ve sonra imza etmişti.

Ne ki, İngiltere adaya yerleştiği günden itibaren Kıbrıs'ı nasıl ilhak edeceğinin hesabımı yapmıştı.

Nitekim Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun Almanya yanında 1. Dünya savaşına katılması ile böyle bir fırsatı bulmuş ve yayınladığı bir emirname ile Kıbrıs'ı ilhak ettiğini duyurarak, her yıl ödemesi gereken 92 bin altını da ödemeyi durdurmuştu.

İngiltere daha sonra savaşın sonlarına doğru, 27 Kasım 1917'de yayınladığı bir "Krallık Konseyi Emri" ile, ada halkına İngiliz vatandaşlığına geçmeleri için iki yıllık bir süre tanıdı.

Bu emirname şunları içeriyordu:

1- Osmanlı uyruğunda olup da Kıbrıs'ta oturan ve 5 Kasım 1914'de gerçekten adada oturuyor olanlar,

2- Osmanlı uyruğunda olup da Kıbrıs'ta oturuyor olan ama 5 Kasım 1914'de geçici bir nedenle adada bulunmayanlar,

3- Adada yerleşik olmayan ama,5 kasım 1914'de adada bulunan Osmanlı vatandaşlarından savaşın bitiminden sonraki iki yıl içinde Yüksek Komisere başvurarak bağlılık yemini eden ve yerleşiklik koşullarını yerine getirenler, İngiliz vatandaşlığına alınacaklardı.

İngilizlerin bu haksız emrivakisi karşısında İngiliz vatandaşı olmak istemeyen binlerce Türk Anadolu'ya göç etti. 1878'de, 1914'de,1917'de yaşanan göçlerden sonra Lozan Anlaşması ile Kıbrıs kesin olarak İngiltere'ye bırakılınca; büyük bir göç olayı daha yaşandı.

Sonunda 20 Temmuz 1923 Lozan anlaşmasının 20. maddesi ile Ada hukuken de İngiltere'ye bırakıldı.

Bu madde şöyledir: "Türkiye İngiliz hükümetince 5 Kasım 1914 tarihinde ilan edilen Kıbrıs'ın İngiltere'ye katılışını tanıdığını bildirir". Bu anlaşma ile Kıbrıslı Türklerin "Hakkı Hıyar"larını (seçme hakkı) kullanarak Türk vatandaşlığı ile İngiliz vatandaşlığı arasında tercih yapmaları istendi. Türk vatandaşlığını tercih edenler Türkiye'ye göçe başladı ve bu göç 1940'lara kadar sürdü. Bütün bu dönemlerde 30 binden fazla Türk, özellikle aydınlar Türkiye'ye göç etti.

Kıbrıs'tan bir diğer göç de 1960'da İngiliz idaresinin son bulması ile İngiltere'ye oldu. Bu göç 1963-1974 döneminde Rumların baskıları, saldırıları ve teşvikleri ile sürdü. Bugün 400 binden fazla Kıbrıslı Türk dışarıda yaşıyor.

Bunun 225 bini Türkiye'de, 120 bini İngiltere'de, 40 bini Avustralya'da, 10 bini ABD, Kanada'da ve 5 bini de diğer ülkelerde yaşamaktadır.
Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun Rusya ile giriştiği 1877 savaşından yenik çıkarak Ayastafanos Barışını imzalaması, Kıbrıs için karanlık bir geleceğin başlangıcı oldu.

Rusya'nın Osmarılı İmparatorluğu'nu yenmesi ve büyük toprak parçalarının Türk yönetiminden ayrılmasını kendi çıkarlarına uygun görmeyen İngiltere; Ayastafanos Andlaşması'nın Türk'lerin yararına değiştirilmesi için Berlin Kongresi'nin toplanmasını sağladı. Türk'lere yardım edeceğini öne sürerek Berlin Kongresi'ni toplayan İngiltere, bu kongrede Türkiye'yi Rusya'ya karşı korumak bahanesiyle ve sadece savaşın devamı süresince Kıbrıs'ta askeri üsler kurmak hakkını elde etti.

İngiltere'yi Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun Rus-ya ile barış yapmasından sonra bir daha Ada'dan çıkarmak mümkün olmadı.

İngiltere'nin bu hukuk dışı davranışı ancak 1923'te Lozan Andlaşması'nın 16. ve 20. maddeleri ile Türkiye tarafından tanındı. Bu zorunlu tanımada, Kurtuluş Savaşı'nın yorgunluğunun büyük rolü oldu.

İngiltere, 1925 yılından itibaren Kıbns'ta resmen sömürgü statüsü uygulamaya başladı.

----------

